# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  Cân tư vấn về mặt bàn

## Cuongcoco

Xin chào các ae trên dd, e đang muốn làm 1 máy nhỏ khoảng 600x600 mm, bằng nhôm kỹ thuật . Phần cơ khí thì e cũng suy nghĩa đc sơ sơ rồi, nhưng giờ nảy sinh vấn đề là e sợ xài nhôm kt thì yếu quá, không phai nhôm đc, nên e tính dùng mặt ban 600x600 bằng nhôm tấm dày 20 luôn, không biết như vầy có gia cố khung nhôm kỹ thuât cho cứng vững để phay nhôm đc không.
Hỏi ngoài lề chút. E muốn tận dụng cái máy phay gỗ( máy soi mọng) để làm spin dc không, tốc độ của nó là 13000v/ph. Nếu phay nhôm đc không, e dùng mũi phay hợp kim 6ly. Nếu đc thì nên để feed bao nhiêu, thank các a nhiều :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Yêu cầu bác Cường Coconut ( chắc cường gáo dừa ) cho vài cái hình ảnh để anh em tiện trả lời hen... chứ suy nghĩ chay là bại não luôn đó.
    Bản thân nhôm kỹ thuật là nhôm 6061, được thiết kế có mặt tiết diện lớn mà khối lượng nhẹ nên vẫn giữ được độ cứng vững của nó nhé ( ai có học sức bền 2 sẽ hiểu rõ ), tùy theo kết cấu như thế nào thì cái khung nó mới cứng vững được, chứ không thể nào nhận định thế này thế nọ được. Bác Cường, chịu khó tìm trên youtube, có anh chàng làm cái máy cnc bằng gỗ mà phay luôn nhôm phà phà kìa chứ nói gì kết cấu bằng nhôm kỹ thuật mà không phay được nhôm.
   Máy soi mộng gỗ mà bác nói 13000rpm , như vậy là loại lớn rồi, hình như hơn 1kw thì phải, con này mà phay nhôm là không dám nhìn nhé, phoi bay tá lả luôn đó, nói chung em nó ăn nhôm ngọt sớt thôi, nhớ nước tưới nguội là ngon cơm liền. Nhưng em này ồn ào lắm.

----------

Cuongcoco, vuthanh

----------


## Cuongcoco

Để e ráp lên sơ bộ rồi nhờ a tư vấn tiêp. Thank a nhiều

----------


## Cuongcoco

nay đã xong đc khoảng 80%, có chút hình pót lên nhơf ae tư vấn tiêp., kích thước của nó là 580x600. vùng làm việc là khoảng 450, chiều dài bao la( dài quá bó tay vì nhà e chật, hehe) :Stick Out Tongue: 






gá máy phay mộng gỗ lên thử

thứ nhất , mục đích e làm cái này là vì nhà nghèo ba má đông nên không đc bác hồ dẫn đi mua 1 dàn mill. mỗi lần mua nhôm về là phải chạy ra ông thợ phay gần nhà mướn ổng phay vuông goc 4 mặt.  :Mad: . mà tánh e hay thích chế cháo nên phải ra gặp ổng thường xuyên => gia công riết hết tiền mua phoi luôn.

Nhiệm vụ của e nó rất đơn giản, phay vuông góc với mặt bàn 1 đường thẳng.

trở về với chủ đề chính. e muốn làm cái mặt bàn để gá phôi (định sử dụng nhôm tấm 10ly), nhưng không biết kết cấu máy như vậy có phay nổi không, với lại e tính rút ngắn bề ngang mặt bàn lại( tiết kiệm tiền phôi) còn phân nữa, không biết có làm yếu đi kêtcaassu nay không.
xin các ae cho e chút gạch đá để e xây tiếp, hoàn thành nó e mới mơ làm tiếp đc con cnc 4 trục mini của em. không thôi tiền gia công mệt mỏi lắm.

thank

----------


## Nam CNC

Chỉ mới thấy trục X thôi, chưa thấy gì hơn, chắc nhiêu đó là kết cấu rồi hả bác Cuongcoco ? chưa thấy Y ra sao ? dùng 1 visme hay 2 visme 2 bên ? mặt bàn thì nhôm tấm 10 vẫn ok, nếu có gân tăng lực bên dưới nhưng kiểu này chỉ có dùng visme 2 bên mới bố trí được, còn dùng visme giữa thì mặt bàn nhôm tấm như thế thì khi bản thân mình đứng lên ( cỡ 60 kg) chắc võng xuống xíu , do đó anh em hay dùng nhôm kĩ thuật làm mặt bàn luôn đó vừa có rãnh vừa cứng hơn nhôm tấm...( giá kho quận 8 là 80K 1kg, nhôm tấm Kiến Trung là 125K/1kg 6061 )
--------- Thấy bác than thân thấy ớn, chắc nhà bác ở gần lo than Quảng Ninh hả? hehehe thấy bác tích cực , chập chững , bác cần gì nếu em có em sẽ bán giá gốc cho bác xem như hỗ trợ nhé. Cần gì cứ quăng thẳng vào đây luôn, biết đâu anh em dư nhiều thứ không xài thì sao .

----------

Cuongcoco

----------


## Cuongcoco

hehehe thấy bác tích cực , chập chững , bác cần gì nếu em có em sẽ bán giá gốc cho bác xem như hỗ trợ nhé. Cần gì cứ quăng thẳng vào đây luôn, biết đâu anh em dư nhiều thứ không xài thì sao
 Chờ có câu này của a nam thôi dó. Mỗi lần bác nam post đồ là e thủ sẵn cái xô( cái tô nhỏ lắm) để hứng nước miếng không.

Trở lại cái trên. E không tính làm trục y. E định để cố đinh xong rồi cho máy chạy qua lại thôi(giống mấy table saw đó) . Mặt bàn thì e cho nằm ngang mặt với cây nhôm ký thuật để tận dungh cái rãnh làm cái kẹp phôi luôn. Nên e cố định trục x, sau đó gá phôi lên mặt bàn rồi đẩy máy thôi. Để phai vuông góc cạnh phôi với mặt phôi.

Còn chuyên. Tưới nguội lần trước a đề cập thì nếu không tưới nguội có sao không a. Vì mỗi lần dao ăn phôi thì e chỉ để ăn 1 lớp mỏng thôi. A nghĩ vậy có đc không. Thank

----------


## Nam CNC

Cắt nhôm không tưới nguội thì khá nguy hiểm vì nhôm dẻo, dể dính dao=> dễ gãy dao thôi. Nếu thấy hệ thống tưới nguội phiền hay chưa bố trí được thì chịu khó dùng dầu máy quẹt lên vết cần cắt rồi cắt, hay xit RP7 cũng được ( tốn nhiều tiền ). Nhôm lớp mỏng thì biết chừng nào xong.... mà cũng phải là 6061 đấy nhé, chứ không thôi mua chục con dao để kế bên là vừa.

----------

Cuongcoco

----------


## Cuongcoco

Vì phôi nhôm mua về e cũng kêu nó cắt gần đúng kthuoc rồi, chỉ cần phay cho vuông và thẳng là ok, còn khi cắt thì e xài cưa, hehe,
Nếu chỉ cần miếng nhớt thì e sẽ chế 1 miếng mút rửa chén thấm dầu rồi để trước mũi phay là ok đúng không a

theo ý a nam là xài nhôm kỹ thuạt ghép lại thành mặt bàn sẽ tốt hơn xài nhôm tấm 10 ly đúng không a. thank a nhều

----------


## hojcvex

Củ bác dùng giống củ em Mảtek 35000rpm. nhưng chẳng biết sao em chạy tầm 1 tháng thay bi 1 lần. 3 tháng bỏ củ. Vì nó trượt vỏ bi làm rỗng áo bi, hoặc cháy luôn bi nhỏ phía đầu chảy nhựa ra. Bác có cách nào khắc phục không mách em với.

----------


## writewin

spin 800w hoặc 1k5 thẳng tiến, chứ 3 tháng thay 1 con makets thì 1tr2 x3 = ..................... hix hix, ko dám tính luôn, còn nếu muốn trung thành thì giảm V xuống 110v, chạy gổ vẩn phà phà ko vấn đề j về nóng

----------


## hojcvex

Cũng đang tính thế cho khỏi bụi nữa anh Thắng ạ, nhưng chờ vợ mở két đã. hĩ hix

----------

Cuongcoco

----------


## writewin

ko mở thì ta thụt két, hehe, spin 800w cũng rẻ, 1k5 cũng vậy, hình như nhớ là có ai bán cái spin 1k5 giá 2m5 hay 2m7 jj đó, biến tần cũng giá đó, nói chung cầm 6tr là an tâm rồi, lắp biến tần thì nhớ kiếm NF nữa nhé ^^,khoản hơn 100k 1 em nếu đồ mới, còn ko thì hỏi quang 89 ấy bán theo Kg^^, sài maket vừa ồn vừa bụi dc cái là rẻ tiền nhưng dùng lâu ngày ko dc, thay đi thay lại maket cũng tốn đống tiền, nếu nhớ ko làm 1 cái mới ở hãng ít j cũng là 1m2 rồi,

----------

Cuongcoco

----------


## occutit

Bán spindle giá rẻ đêy! =))

----------

Cuongcoco

----------


## Cuongcoco

Cái này e chỉ để vuốt cạnh phôi cho thẳng thôi nên không chạy nhiều. E nghỉ chắc cũng không đén nổi mau hư đâu. Giờ đang đinh kiếm nhôm kt nhưng mà loại bảng ngang lớn lớn , giờ đang chuẩn bị tết nên bận quá chưa làm đc, chắc phải để qua tết mới làm xong quá

----------

